
Twitter's stunning turnaround - john58
http://money.cnn.com/2018/06/07/investing/twitter-stock/index.html
======
cwkoss
I think Twitter has a lot of "myspace risk". They are currently sort-of-cool,
but many of their users constantly complain about the service. Their clients
are extremely clunky to use and their 'feed' algorithm is laughably bad. A
superior alternative would be relatively easy and straightforward to code (and
several exist), it's just network effects keeping them alive. People are
starting to realize that the way Twitter is designed reinforces and encourages
reductive language, hot takes and extreme opinions.

With how much they've gained already this year, I think they are a pretty
risky buy. Hell, if Trump stopped tweeting the share price would probably drop
20% overnight.

~~~
marketgod
It just got added to the S&P 500 so this means it's finally gaining acceptance
as a stock.

------
pavel_lishin
> _Twitter reported an actual profit for the past two quarters and user growth
> has accelerated._

I wonder how many of those new users use the new video features, and how many
aren't bots.

------
marketgod
Twitter is on the verge of breaking out. $47 a share is a good target by end
of July.

~~~
cwkoss
What makes you think this?

~~~
marketgod
I know this. ;) Just based on volume patterns and the chart.

My last few bets:

Monday:

GOOGL needs to break over 1338 on good volume. 200K on a 3 minute chart. June
8 1140 calls.

TSLA needs to break 296 with 275k volume on a 3 minute chart. June 15 300
Calls.

Edit:

Day 2: Tuesday

AMZN needs to break over 1669. June 15 - 1680 calls can be used.

FB breaks over 184.25, the July 20-200 Calls can be used.

Day 3: Wednesday:

If CVX breaks over 124.00 the Jul 20 126.00 Calls can be used. Break Above 124

If BABA breaks over 211.00 the Jun 15 210.00 Calls can be used. 600k volume on
a 3minute chart

The positions I hold for Twitter:

July 20 - $34.00 calls and $41.00 calls on June 01/2018.

~~~
cwkoss
So you're working from a pure TA perspective?

Seems like your strategy is to follow momentum. This could be a good strategy
if the market continues to be bullish, but pretty easy to get wiped out if
sentiment flips.

------
mathattack
Their market cap growth is impressive. Did the Trump presidency (and resulting
tweet wars) make it relevant again? Very rare for a tech company to come back
from the dead like this.

